
Time to Tell America’s Dogs This Arrangement Won’t Last Forever - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-07-13/working-from-home-getting-your-dog-ready-for-your-office-return
======
haspoken
[http://archive.is/ZX7o7](http://archive.is/ZX7o7)

